# Calibre plug-ins



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I was browsing through the Calibre forums earlier and found my way to the sub-section on plug-ins written for the program. I downloaded several that I'm going to use a lot. Here are some of the ones I found that might be of interest to the Calibre users here:

*[GUI Plugin] Manage Series*

This plugin offers a GUI allowing you to quickly create and edit your series column values for your selected books using either drag/drop or keyboard shortcuts. With the current deprecation of various Calibre series metadata sources (except when using the Goodreads metadata plugin) users may find the need for more manual editing of their series information.

*[GUI Plugin] Book Sync*

This simple plugin allows you to add books to a special list in Calibre which is automatically sent to your ereader device the next time it is connected. This is a very convenient way to flag books for your device as you add/process/search for them in your workflow, without requiring your device connected at the time.

*[GUI Plugin] Kindle Collections 1.6.3 - 30 May 2011*

This Calibre plugin allows you to manage your Kindle collections and settings.

*[GUI Plugin] Reading List*

This plugin is for a number of users who have requested a "Reading List" ability for their library, allowing them to keep track of which books they would like to read next and in which order.

You can have multiple lists (e.g. if keeping track for different users or genres). The list is viewable in the main library view sorted in correct order, for convenience with sending to your device.

*[GUI Plugin] Plugin Updater*

This plugin offers a GUI to make it easier for Calibre users to download and install new plugins or updates for any of the user-developed plugins that are found within this subforum. One to rule them all, so to speak...

*[GUI Plugin] Find Duplicates*

This plugin will help you to identify duplicate authors, titles and formats in your Calibre library.

Anyone that is interested may download these and other plug-ins at this page:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=237

Mike
Who is not the author of any product mentioned here, or has any other connection to them.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Some interesting stuff there Mike, thanks for sharing with us.

The only time I've been near the plugins discussions is when I've looked a couple of times for a plugin to pull metadata from amazon.co.uk instead of from amazon.com (so I get UK covers, ISBN's etc). Fortunately this has finally appeared as a feature in the base application.

The Book Sync one puzzles me slightly: I can see it would be of use with an e-reader which is USB only, but with the Kindle, I've set up calibre to email books to my free.kindle.com address, so if I find a book I want on my Kindle, I just hit the "send to device" button and it will be there waiting for me next time I get my Kindle out and turn wireless on.

I must have a play with the Manage Series one, Calibre's handling of series can be a bit clunky, especially if you don't have all the books in a series (eg you have books, 1,3,4,6 etc).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Morf said:


> The Book Sync one puzzles me slightly: I can see it would be of use with an e-reader which is USB only, but with the Kindle, I've set up calibre to email books to my free.kindle.com address, so if I find a book I want on my Kindle, I just hit the "send to device" button and it will be there waiting for me next time I get my Kindle out and turn wireless on.


I always use the USB connection for transferring books, so it will be very useful to me.

Mike


----------

